# Linksys router won't connect to modem



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I just purchased a used Linksys E2500 router and it won't connect to my Cisco modem. When the Ethernet cord is plugged into the Internet port on the router and into the modem the Internet light does not come on. I've called Charter and they reset my modem and I've also reset the router with no success. Not sure if there is a problem with the router or what to do next.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try another Ethernet cable


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, I've tried several Ethernet cables with no results.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the manual is here as is some other help E2500 Support | Linksys Wi-Fi Router N600 might be worth checking the info to ensure your following the correct procedure


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like you're using the wrong cable. This should be very straight forward.


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks, I've been though the manual and followed the correct procedure with the no results. My computer connects online through the modem directly, but when I plug the router into the modem and computer into the router, the internet light does not light up on the router or the modem.


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm using an Ethernet cable plugged directly from the router to the modem, how could this be the wrong cable?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Does the wifi side of it work at all.


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

No, the power light on the router is on, but the internet light were the Ethernet cable is plugged in does not light up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you run through the troubleshooting page 13 I think also check 11/12 http://downloads.linksys.com/downloads/userguide/MAN_E2500_3425-01547E_E-Router_EN.pdf


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

I've gone through all the troubleshooting steps. The problem is my modem and pc are not even recognizing the existence of the router.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Since the laptop works and the router doesn't we have to assume the ISP is doing mac address registration.

I see nothing in the router to clone/copy the workstations mac address. This is the usual way of solving this no internet issue.

Otherwise you have to call your isp and tell them you have a new device you want to register with them so they register the routers mac address instead of your laptop.

You should be able to access the router at the default gateway address so you can configure it. Have you tried when wired to the router to go to 192.168.1.1 via a browser?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay I need you to follow the instructions here and provide an ipconfig for when your connected to the modem directly, and when your connected to the router also please do the same for Xirrus http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## idaludesign (Jul 8, 2014)

My internet provider is Charter, the router is Linsys E2500 and the modem is Cisco DPC3208. Here is the ipconfig. Thanks.

Connected directly to modem:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ida-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-37-E7-38-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-5C-AC-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e504:1e0:270b:2ce6%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.137.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334587
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-18-58-24-00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc41:40e9:17fc:30d6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 71.80.206.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 08, 2014 12:36:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 08, 2014 8:11:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.80.200.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.39.226
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888940
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-18-58-24-00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.116.46.115
71.9.127.107
69.144.127.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{577DCAC6-106C-4A69-B04C-B196EB179631}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F81B92E8-1243-4E97-908C-14B1EF8185CB}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9C88D06-AE2C-47D9-B1DF-0DB4939DC084}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4750:ce6f::4750:ce6f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.116.46.115
71.9.127.107
69.144.127.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Windows\system32>


Router connected to modem:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ida-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-37-E7-38-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-5C-AC-47
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e504:1e0:270b:2ce6%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.137.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201334587
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-18-58-24-00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc41:40e9:17fc:30d6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 71.80.206.111(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 08, 2014 12:36:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 08, 2014 8:11:54 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.80.200.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.114.39.226
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888940
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-18-58-24-00-1E-EC-28-43-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.116.46.115
71.9.127.107
69.144.127.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{577DCAC6-106C-4A69-B04C-B196EB179631}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{F81B92E8-1243-4E97-908C-14B1EF8185CB}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{E9C88D06-AE2C-47D9-B1DF-0DB4939DC084}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:4750:ce6f::4750:ce6f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.116.46.115
71.9.127.107
69.144.127.53
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Two things stand out as wrong.

1. you are miscabling the modem to the router. You are using a lan port on the router to connect the modem. You need to use the WAN port.

Reason I think this is you have the same gateway /ip subnet range on the lan card when connected to the modem and the router.

Only other way this can happen is if the router is in bridge mode and you have made no mention of configuring it that way.

The second issue is your wifi card is not set to dhcp and you have assigned it a ip address used for ICS [internet connection sharing] yet if you had ICS engaged IP Routing Enabled would be yes instead of no.


----------

